# Private Message



## dolores01 (Oct 19, 2010)

How does one send a pm on this forum?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You have to have made at least 5 posts.. then you click on the person who you want to contact name and the option will come up


----------



## alexsmamacita (Jan 10, 2011)

ahh. i was wondering the same thing. thank you!


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

That answers that question for me as well. Yay.


----------

